# Off On The Rim



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2004)

Korin VII was a small planet, just outside the borders of Hutt Space. Mostly covered in blue-green grasslands with a few rivers and other bodies of water, there are only a few true settlement. Uncared for by most, but managed by a small and nearly pointless Imperial Garrison in the only major city, Keleros.

On a Core World, Keleros would be considered a tiny little collection of buildings and four landing bays that cost cheaper than they probably should. Sitting in one of them, was the _Rising Phoenix_. Bought by Prince Viktor Tsang for whatever reasons, this small dock was holding his daughter's ship.

"Imperial problems" Tsang had told his daughter and the crew members. Why he said this would confuse anyone that was part of his shadier work, as they knew well that there should never have been any "Imperial Problems" with them. But they had listened, and here they were...for who knew how long.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2004)

"Any proposed solutions?" Kluurz asks, sitting down in thought.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 1, 2004)

Daos stands aside, holding still for a moment before exploding into a brief flurry of action, stabbing the air in front of him with a vibro blade shortly hidden again in his coat.

"We'll go soft if we wait here too long," he deadpans.  "You need adversity to keep an edge."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 1, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Daos stands aside, holding still for a moment before exploding into a brief flurry of action, stabbing the air in front of him with a vibro blade shortly hidden again in his coat.
> 
> "We'll go soft if we wait here too long," he deadpans.  "You need adversity to keep an edge."




Lance sits in the corner, leaning over a small workbench on which is spread out a tremendous collection of blaster parts.  He appears to be calibrating his X-45 for the third time today.  "No kidding.  It's been far too long since I saw any action, even in training."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 1, 2004)

"I don't know, Korin says.  "It's kinda nice here -- quiet... kinda like home.  Plus, it's doesn't hurt that it's sort of _my_ planet," Korin says with a smile.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 1, 2004)

"Doesn't seem that homelike to me.  It's damn near uninhabited, except for Imperials.  Hardly a center of Galactic culture and learning."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon watches the others with slight amusement, as he had long grown accustomed to downtime during his service of the Emperor.

Slightly distracted as he had been making a list of what maintenance he should do next upon the _Rising Phoenix_, he finally responds to the group, "We wait, like we where told too...  Besides theirs maintenance to do."

With that he goes back to his list deciding what to prioritize and do first.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Doesn't seem that homelike to me.  It's damn near uninhabited, except for Imperials.  Hardly a center of Galactic culture and learning."




"I would say more that it's not an asteroid field.  Not very Alderaanian at all."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "We wait, like we where told too... Besides theirs maintenance to do."




"And let the festivities begin," Kluurz says, with obvious sarcasm, as he twiddles his thumbs.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I would say more that it's not an asteroid field. Not very Alderaanian at all."




Kluurz looks over.

"Pretty harsh thing to say," he adds, "Lotta people died there, pacifists for the most part."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Lotta people died there, pacifists for the most part."





"Has a lot to do with why they died, isn't it?  If they hadn't insisted on going against the Empire without a fleet of their own, they'd still be around, wouldn't they?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 2, 2004)

"It's all in good fun," says Daos, still without much inflection but a small, predatory smile at Korin.  "And a fleet may or may not have helped.  The whole _death star_ thing apparently was vulnerable only to snubfighters.  Somehow.  Bet some poor Imperial Engineer is having the time of his life explaining _that_ one."  Daos laughs a short, nasty laugh.

"Must've been a helluva fight, though.  Takes a lot of guts to go head-on with something the size of a small planet."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 2, 2004)

Rytt didn't spend much time around the others. He didn't like them, he didn't like their incessant prattling interupting the background noises of the natural inhabitants of his home. He didn't like being on the ship much, but, the Prince had offered a fine sum to both protect and help his daughter. The Twi-lek sighed as he heard the other's grumblings, he would make no such pointless noise. 
Rytt turned to the console that had been assigned to him and continued checking the readouts it reeled off.....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Has a lot to do with why they died, isn't it?"




"Yup. Why argue with someone bigger than yourself if they'll just knock you around? You have to be prepared and capable of defending yourself if you want your way. You either need to knock them back or get someone to do it for you. Negotiation is nice and all, but it won't work _all_ the time," Kluurz says.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Must've been a helluva fight, though. Takes a lot of guts to go head-on with something the size of a small planet."




Kluurz sits back and smiles, nodding in agreement.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

"Guts that a lot of them put on visual display.  They took a major gamble, and if they hadn't won, we'd be calling them foolhardy, not brave.  I guess that's the difference, then, isn't it?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Looking up from his list Talon replies, "Brave?  Maybe.  Foolhardy? Yes, with out a doubt.  They’re lucky to have won the battle but I hope they fear the repercussions.  The emperor doesn’t take to kindly to thorns in his side."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Looking up from his list Talon replies, "Brave?  Maybe.  Foolhardy? Yes, with out a doubt.  They’re lucky to have won the battle but I hope they fear the repercussions.  The emperor doesn’t take to kindly to thorns in his side."




"I hear they've scattered throughout the Galaxy.  Trying to stay low until they can escape the Emperor's eyes.  Don't know if it'll work."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

"I doubt the empire can run them all down so I imagine a few will escape the emperor’s wraith."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2004)

The intercom flared to life as a soft silky voice reverberated throughout the starship.  A musical quality lingered in its depths, the sweet silvery tone of youth now deepened into the sultry tones of womanhood that evoked not visions of starry nights but of much more primal ones.

Every syllable rolled luxuriously in her throat, all of which still carried over the intercom as Princess Kai Tsang addressed no one in particular and yet left everyone feeling as if she meant the message personally for them.

"Bring me my coffee."

The snap of fingers echoed pointedly.

Then silence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon rolls his eyes in silent contempt unsure rather or not to speak of it will bring the Princess' “loving” attention down upon him and the others while he silently thinks to himself, _Speaking of wrath…_ before he continues his thoughts out loud, “I’ll go, I need to let her know of my plans for the repairs.”

With that he grabs her a cup of coffee prepared how ever she likes it, or usually likes it, and his notes and heads for her lair.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Lance also stands, moving towards the coffeepot.  Checking the level, he mutters "As I thought.  The last cup."  He begins brewing up a fresh pot.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I would say more that it's not an asteroid field.  Not very Alderaanian at all."





"You know what, Daos... nevermind.  I kinda like it here, and that's all that matters," Korin says, turning a little red as he contains himself.

"The few survivors of Alderaan owe much to the Rebellion; while their sacrifice and victory might not completely avenge the atrocity committed against us, it at least shows there are people out there willing to stand up to tyranny, and I for one hope they do manage to escape -- hopefully then they can regroup and plan something even more magnificent," Korin says as the conversation turns to the Rebellion.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Lance also stands, moving towards the coffeepot. Checking the level, he mutters "As I thought. The last cup." He begins brewing up a fresh pot.




"It's like she's psychic or something," Korin quips with a chuckle.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "It's like she's psychic or something," Korin quips with a chuckle.




"Or she has security cameras set up.  She could just be counting the number of cups."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon turns to address them before he makes it to the princesses' quarters, "Please you two...  The Princess has more to do than count the number of coffee cups you guys go through."  as he starts to turn around, "physically or mentally."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon turns to address them before he makes it to the princesses' quarters, "Please you two...  The Princess has more to do than count the number of coffee cups you guys go through."  as he starts to turn around, "physically or mentally."




"I'm not the one who drinks it like it was water, and I'd be delighted if Her Highness would inform us exactly _what_ the holdup is, if she's so busy."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon nods his head in agreement that he would try to get an answer to that and walks away.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Guts that a lot of them put on visual display.  They took a major gamble, and if they hadn't won, we'd be calling them foolhardy, not brave.  I guess that's the difference, then, isn't it?"




"Not really.  Even if they had died, they'd have _died_ bravely," Daos says.  "Now, I don't hold with their idealistic nonsense," he continues, waving his hand dismissively, "but they had the choice of running- the Rebellion has their small craft equipped with hyperdrives, right?- and they didn't take it.  That's something you've got to admit about the Rebellion, or at least most of them.  They're warriors."  Daos sounds admiring.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Not really.  Even if they had died, they'd have _died_ bravely," Daos says.  "Now, I don't hold with their idealistic nonsense," he continues, waving his hand dismissively, "but they had the choice of running- the Rebellion has their small craft equipped with hyperdrives, right?- and they didn't take it.  That's something you've got to admit about the Rebellion, or at least most of them.  They're warriors."  Daos sounds admiring.




"What use is dying bravely if you don't get anything done with it?  If they hadn't, by some fluke, managed to blow that thing up, all they'd have accomplished was a lot of needless death.  That's the difference between a warrior and a soldier.  A warrior tries to die a brave death; a soldier tries to help the other guy die a brave death."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2004)

Daos sits down and leans forward.  "False dichotomy- you can be both.  And poor definition," he begins earnestly.  "A soldier is someone who, for money or patriotism or whatever, fights.  A warrior is someone who puts fighting _above_ money and patriotism.  If the warrior is skillful, death is never part of the equation, and it's definitely not the goal."  Daos smiles a creepy smile.  "Death for the warrior, that is."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 3, 2004)

The Twi-lek had finished his checks and tests ages ago. Now he just sat back and listened to the other's chatter. He wished he could join in, get to know them better, but living in the wilds for so long, alone and having scant contact with others just made it too difficult. 

So he sat, and watched from afar and thought on their words. These "rebels", they stood for something that he almost believed in. But the Empire was too big, they never had a chance. They could never topple something so large. Rytt wished them well, those poor damned bastards. 

"Bring me my coffee."

The request cut through his thoughts. Rytt frowned at the Princess's tone and made to get up, until he saw that Talon had risen to the pot before he had a chance. _Good, let those others deal with her menial wants and whims, I have better things to take care of._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Daos sits down and leans forward.  "False dichotomy- you can be both.  And poor definition," he begins earnestly.  "A soldier is someone who, for money or patriotism or whatever, fights.  A warrior is someone who puts fighting _above_ money and patriotism.  If the warrior is skillful, death is never part of the equation, and it's definitely not the goal."




"Someone who thinks of fighting as a goal in itself, rather than as a means to an end, isn't a warrior, they're crazy.  No one's good enough to keep death out of the equation, not a Jedi, not the crackest trooper in the Imperial Guard.  Anyone who thinks they can't die is proved wrong very quickly."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Someone who thinks of fighting as a goal in itself, rather than as a means to an end, isn't a warrior, they're crazy.  No one's good enough to keep death out of the equation, not a Jedi, not one of the Emperor's Hands.  Anyone who thinks they can't die is proved wrong very quickly."




Daos continues to smile.  "Nothing wrong with crazy.  But more to the point, I didn't mean that they think they _can't_ die.  But you can't let the fact that you're not immortal get in the way.  I mean, if you thought that, you'd never get into a fight in the first place, right?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Daos continues to smile.  "Nothing wrong with crazy.  But more to the point, I didn't mean that they think they _can't_ die.  But you can't let the fact that you're not immortal get in the way.  I mean, if you thought that, you'd never get into a fight in the first place, right?"




"You'd get into the fights worth dying for.  Only reason to take a risk is because there's something to be gained by it."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Emperor's Hands





((OOC: Just want to comment...the Hands were so secret that even most of the Moffs didn't know they existed...not exactly public knowledge. Or rather...if you DO know, you're either the Emperor, or about to die.))


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

(OOC: Few secrets are so well kept that rumours don't spread, even if they're assumed false, but if this is the case, I'll amend my statement)


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "You'd get into the fights worth dying for.  Only reason to take a risk is because there's something to be gained by it."




"That works, for given definitions of what's worth dying for and what qualifies as 'something to be gained.'"  Daos rises and begins pacing back and forth.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "That works, for given definitions of what's worth dying for and what qualifies as 'something to be gained.'"  Daos rises and begins pacing back and forth.




Having finished setting up the coffee pot, Lance returns to his sniper rifle and begins reassembling it.  "There aren't that many things I can see worth dying for.  Your home, your family, your principles."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

Music throbbed the hallways the closer Talon got to Kai's cabin aboard the _Rising Phoenix_.  He could have sworn he was standing right outside a club and not the room of some spoiled princess.  Just as he approached he heard a very familiar voice grumpily call out.

"Its about time!"

The moment the door opened a wave of sound crashed into him along with the strong perfumes and various scents that distinctly marked this section of the ship as a woman's domain.  The largest cabin in the entire starship, it had plenty of room for Kai's armada of clothes and fleet of accessories to go with them.  All of which were every which way scattered about the place.

In that sprawl, the princess sat on the bed, her bare legs drawn up near her chest as she tested a few new colors on her nails.  Her long black hair tumbled freely about her shoulders, catching iridescent red in the cabin light.  Very much her father's daughter with her high cheekbones and dark almondine eyes, every strong character feature she inherited from him was tempered by the delicate touch of her mother's genes.

Still in her flimsy robe, Kai didn't look up as Talon entered but gestured at the purple color on one finger as she addressed him in a serious tone.  "What do you think of this one?"  

Wiggling her fingers, he could see that she had painted every single one of her nails a different color.  "Which color do you think makes me look fat?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon rolls his eyes the closer he gets to the door and mumbles to himself quietly, “The sounds of war are not nearly as load as this…”  The mumbling and thought stops as a grumpy voice interrupts it.  Talon ignores her grumpyness and proceeds to navigate through the minefield of clothes and avoid stepping on anything knowing that some of the clothes cost more money than he will see in a year’s time.  As he tries to get closer to the princess he finds himself ever so briefly glimpsing at the princess’ bare legs which is something he’s trained himself not to, scorning himself privately, he clears a spot for himself.

If the princess doesn’t seem to mind he will sit down in the spot cleared.

Talon leans down and looks at the purple nail and nods his head as he in satisfaction before speaking, “Not bad, it looks like it will go well with that outfit over there.”   He points to one of the large piles of clothes in an attempt to get out of fashion duty without coming off uncaring.

As she wiggles her fingers he realizes just how bored she must be so he plays along to please her, “Fat?”  He looks at her like she has a third eye; “All of them…  but only after you gain 10 Kilograms.”   He winks at her in an attempt to get her to smile.

He tries to hand her the coffee, “If your nails are dry…  So what’s up with this fat talk?”  He puts his notes aside realizing it’s going to be awhile…


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Having finished setting up the coffee pot, Lance returns to his sniper rifle and begins reassembling it.  "There aren't that many things I can see worth dying for.  Your home, your family, your principles."



Daos grins.  "Then your viewpoint is more limited than mine.  Being a warrior is a worthy goal in and of itself."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

One delicate eyebrow arched ever so slightly at the man settling down on her bed, but the coffee mug in his hand dropped the retort from her mind as she reached out to take it from him.  Inhaling it with pleasure,she sipped the drink, holding it in her multi-colored fingers.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “So what’s up with this fat talk?”




"Why?  Do you think I'm getting fat?"  She looked alarmed, glancing down at her lithe body every which way.  "I thought that maybe I gained just a centimeter or so...damn it!  Now I have to go on a diet."

Her full lips curved slightly downward.  "Its Daddy's fault!  Why do  we have to be here anyway?  There's a kicking party in a couple of days and I need to get there!  I need a new outfit!  Doesn't he know that's life or death?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon sighs as he realizes his doomed himself to some unpleasant fate and quickly replies, “No I don’t think your fat?  That’s about the most absurd think I’ve ever heard…”  His thought drifts off as he turns his head as Kai exposes more of her body as she inspects it.

Talon can’t help but think as her tantrum happens, _Well that’s right on schedule isn’t it…_ but he tries to calm her, “I honest don’t know how long we are stuck here…  But it could honestly only be for a few hours as I would assume any imperial problems your mom can solve rather quickly.  You just be able to go shopping today which gives you plenty of time to find an outfit for the party.”  He smiles weakly at her realizing its sound shallow, and unbelievable, to even him so he tries to change the subject, “I figure I might as well do some preventive maintenance on the ship.” 

He hands the list to her if she interested.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “I figure I might as well do some preventive maintenance on the ship.”
> 
> He hands the list to her if she interested.




"Eww! Don't get that near me!  Its probably all greasy or whatever."  Kai scrunched up her pert nose, waving her multi-colored manicure at him to shoo those papers away.  "In fact you're probably getting my bed all nasty with that labor stuff."

"I don't care what you do, just make sure this ship is ready to go when I want it to.  And don't make too much noise!  I might want to take a nap."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon stands up hoping that was his dismissal thinking, _Oh as much as you will grip and moan I hope I did leave a mess for you to deal with._ Halfway to the door he realizes he still needs to know when their going to contact her dad again, “Princess Kai, when are we suppose to be contacted by Prince Viktor again?”


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Princess Kai, when are we suppose to be contacted by Prince Viktor again?”




The princess leaned back in her bed, sighing as she began to systematically turn her nails into a light pink color.  For about perhaps a few minutes while she turned her entire hand that color and began to work on her toes before she remembered that he asked a question.

"You know Daddy.  Whenever."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon long ago tried of this game turns to leave with out saying a word, _I should work on the hyperdrive out of spite you insouciant hag._

As Talon makes it to the others he is muttering incomprehensible under his breath as he quickly gather his tools he turns to address Lance, “If she ever ask anything of me again just do me a favor and shoot me."

_I’m much too old for this…_

"I'm be down working on the structure and the lower docking clamps, you know the one that works have the time and is sticking the other half?  Anyhow if she decides to do anything unsafe," unsafe was a term that they had long ago agreed when it came to the actions of the Kai was a code word for stupid, "let me know."

With that he walks out and down to the lower deck.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

Had they been able to hear the conversation between the Princess and Talon, the others in the main cabin would have been surprised by the irony of the moment...because the comm started beeping. It was loud, annoyingly louder than on most ships, and designed to be heard through the entire ship no matter where you were. Playing some sort of Corellian music instead of the usual beeping didn't help it either.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon half way down the to the lower decks and his repairs nearly screams in frustration.  He knows the others would probably get it, or they would but they might be scared to be the messenger, and theirs no telling rather or not Kai would answer it.  Talon unsure what the others will do realizes he doesn’t have a choice in the mater and he starts back up to the comm.

_Someone had better get it before I get their…_









*OOC:*


It would be insane for Talon to make it back up to the main deck so I leave it to someone else, but I should be able to hear most of the conversation when I get their.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 3, 2004)

Korin snaps the comm over.  "This is _Rising Phoenix_, we read," he says, and awaits the reply.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2004)

Kluurz, though quite content with hearing intelligent debate on the definition of being a warrior, redirects his attention to the new conversation soon to happen over the intercom.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

There was a long silence for a moment, then a voice none of them recognized. It wasn't the Prince, most definatly...younger sounding, probably at least humanoid.
In a near frantic voice, he asked, "Is the Princess alright?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2004)

Kluurz 'hmph's, a smile broadening across his features.

"Sounds like a boyfriend," he says, rolling his eyes.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 3, 2004)

"Hold please," Korin clips, and then mutes the microphone on our end so the caller can't hear our conversation.

"Anyone recognize that voice?" Korin asks.  "Someone go grab Talon -- maybe he knows.  Don't wanna get her Highness up for a crank call."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

“I’m here…” Talon doesn’t hesitate as he continues over to the others at the comm.  “What’s going on?”


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 3, 2004)

"Comm message -- Young, probably humanoid, not the Prince.  Didn't identify themself, though -- Hold on, and I'll query, then you can hear it and see if you recognize them," Korin reports to Talon.


Clicking the microphone back on, Korin says calmly into the microphone, "Please identify yourself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

There was a long intake a breath before the person spoke up again, "I'm Nelin Pathran...Prince Tsang ordered me to check on his daughter!"
In the background, there was the clear sound of blaster shots.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 3, 2004)

Placing his hand over the mic, Korin turns to Talon.  "Pathran... doesn't ring any bells.  Also don't wanna necessarily give out information on a line with live-fire going on in the background.  Think we need her Highness?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon no longer has an annoyed look upon his face as he leans down and speaks into the comm. “Authenticate your channel, please.”  As he waits for a response he places a hand over the mic, “Someone check are surroundings…  I got a bad feeling about this.”

Tolon looks at Korin, "I would rather not deal with her right now...  but we need we should visual check her status also."









*OOC:*


Theirs got to be some sort of encryption upon the comm system, or codes that are you used to prove your identity in case you’re challenged by the receiving station.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

((OOC: The fact that he's got your comm on the ship would be half...but that, obviously, wouldn't be all. So yes, there would be some code...))

They heard a sigh over the comm as blaster shots got louder, "We don't have much time for this!" There was, however, a series of beeps across the comm that showed he was geniune...or he was an intelligent liar. The voice suddenly got more hushed, "....they have the Prince and we don't know if they know your location yet!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2004)

Kluurz stands up and cracks his knuckles.

"I'll go check on her, then take a look outside," he adds then makes his way to the Princess' quarters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon doesn’t let his voice betray his concern, “The princess is fine.  Tell me who “they” are?” 

As he watches Kluurz leave he hands to comm. over to the next competent person, “Don’t give them our location, but find out who’s wanting the Princess and who’s the threat is...”

With that Talon breaks for the cockpit as he yells out, “And get ready for departure, if they have the prince they will have our location soon enough!”


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 3, 2004)

Taking back over the comm, Korin goes to work.  "We're verifying the safety of the Princess as we speak; one of the crew members delivered refreshment to her in the last few minutes, but we're going to double check.  Who has the Prince?  What should we be looking for?"

Thinking it over, Korin kills the outgoing mic again before shouting up to the cockpit.  "Talon!  Can't they track this broadcast?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon doesn’t let his voice betray his concern, “The princess is fine.  Tell me who “they” are?”
> [/COLOR]




Even though Talon had handed off the comm, the voice continued speaking. More quietly and more frantically through blaster fire, "Don't know who they are! Not Imperial, for sure! Before we lost him, he Prince worried it was Black Sun."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2004)

"Should tell him to get the hell outta there!" Kluurz calls back, just getting the idea.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Damn slow post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon yells back, “Oh if their good, then chances are that they are tracking it, that’s why we are not going to be entertaining this guy for long!”   As he scrambles into pilot’s chair he takes the opportunity to look out the windows of the cockpit.

The procedure memorized he starts to go down the preflight checks and yells back again, “Infact you have about 20 second to entertaining him before I need the comm!”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

Lance tags the internal com to the Princess' quarters.  "Your Highness, do you know a Nelin Pathran?  There may be a situation. Please, remain calm."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As he scrambles into pilot’s chair he takes the opportunity to look out the windows of the cockpit.




Looking out, Talon found the bay to be no different than they had left it. Above, the cover was still over the bay, keeping them inside and protected from the weather. Around, there was thankfully no one he could see.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 3, 2004)

"Talon, any plans on where to go now?  If Pathran's right, and they have the Prince, we need a safehouse he doesn't know about.  Any ideas?"  Lance continually scans the windows and cameras.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2004)

Daos grins, eagerly waiting by the comm and listening with relish to each blaster shot.  Oh, how he wished he was there...

"_Finally._ About damn time.  Some action," he says aloud.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Daos grins, eagerly waiting by the comm and listening with relish to each blaster shot.  Oh, how he wished he was there...
> 
> "_Finally._ About damn time.  Some action," he says aloud.




"If all you wanted was to get shot at, I could have done that for you without any of the rest of us risking our lives.  Not that I mind having something to do, I'd just rather it wasn't get shot at by people whose identities we don't know."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Lance tags the internal com to the Princess' quarters.  "Your Highness, do you know a Nelin Pathran?  There may be a situation. Please, remain calm."




All he gets back is static.  Perhaps her highness doesn't want to be disturbed during her nap or private time.  Either way.  No answer. 

Klurtz makes it to the door, but its closed and locked from the inside.

OOC: Not really sure what you guys want to do to respond to that,but either way, lol she's not talking


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2004)

"So it's okay if you _do_ know the people shooting at you?  _I_ can do that for _you._"  He laughs.  "You're _way_ too hung up on this whole acceptable risk thing.  Live a little.  Making the final jump can't be _that_ bad, right?"  Daos sounds like he's joking, but then, you can never tell.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> All he gets back is static.  Perhaps her highness doesn't want to be disturbed during her nap or private time.  Either way.  No answer.
> 
> Klurtz makes it to the door, but its closed and locked from the inside.
> 
> OOC: Not really sure what you guys want to do to respond to that,but either way, lol she's not talking




Lance, getting only static, shouts over the com "Kluurz!  Make sure Her Highness is here and safe!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2004)

"Not like she could've gone anywhere.  We are, after all, on a ship with the boarding ramp up."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Not like she could've gone anywhere.  We are, after all, on a ship with the boarding ramp up."




"That's not a chance I'm willing to take."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 4, 2004)

"Damnable priss," Korin spits.  "Where did we put the cutting torch?  I'm about tired of the woman locking herself up whenever she pleases.  Cut it open, make sure she's okay, then weld her back in there."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Damnable priss," Korin spits.  "Where did we put the cutting torch?  I'm about tired of the woman locking herself up whenever she pleases.  Cut it open, make sure she's okay, then weld her back in there."




"If she's asleep, wake her up.  If she doesn't wake up, open the door as fast as possible, by whatever means necessary.  Shoot it open if you have to."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 4, 2004)

Throughout all this Rytt had sat and listened. He also watched how the other crew members reacted. 

Not amatuers then. 

Hoisting himself from his console, Rytt ran to the nearest Laser placement and set up the gun incase any immediate defense of the ship was in order. 

Will you lot find out exactly what kind of danger we are in!? He shouted from the placement. I need to know where exactly I should be aiming this pea-shooter! He hadn't spoken that much in months.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Throughout all this Rytt had sat and listened. He also watched how the other crew members reacted.
> 
> Not amatuers then.
> 
> ...




"No need to shoot anything yet.  Depending on how long-range that com is, they might not even be in-system, much less knocking on our door."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 4, 2004)

Better safe than sorry, Blood. I don't like surprises.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Better safe than sorry, Blood. I don't like surprises.




"No more do I, but we're not even off the ground yet, and our radar is clear, right, Talon?  Nothing to shoot at that we want shot.  Best to avoid accidents."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2004)

Kluurz frowns, stands aside from the door and unholsters his blaster. He knocks loudly upon the Princess' door.

"Princess! There is a situation, are you alright?" he yells at the door.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 4, 2004)

Returning to the Pathran, Korin speaks quickly.  "Be advised, _Rising Phoenix_ to commence to radio silence.  We advise you get yourself out of there, and re-establish contact with us in 6 hours from a safe location.  Princess secure, removing ourselves to undisclosed location, Korin says, then shuts down the connection.

"Talon!  Who do you want me to raise on the comm?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Kluurz frowns, stands aside from the door and unholsters his blaster. He knocks loudly upon the Princess' door.
> 
> "Princess! There is a situation, are you alright?" he yells at the door.




"You boys need to learn to do your own crew things by yourself!  Don't involve me in your stupid drills!" a young feminine voice answered after a minute or more of his knocking and yelling.  "Now go away and leave me alone! I'm in the middle of something  very important!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 4, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "You boys need to learn to do your own crew things by yourself!  Don't involve me in your stupid drills!" a young feminine voice answered after a minute or more of his knocking and yelling.  "Now go away and leave me alone! I'm in the middle of something  very important!"




"Your Highness, this is not a drill!  Your father has been taken by unknown assailants!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2004)

"Oh boy," murmurs Daos.  "Here comes the wailing and nashing of teeth."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2004)

"Well, she's okay, that's all I'm worried about. Lance, if she decides to chuck a hissy fit about daddy, I'll be at the other end of the ship," Kluurz says, and plods back to where he was sitting initially.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 5, 2004)

On his way to the other weapons pits with the intention of intitialising their systems, Rytt ran into Kluurz.

Has there been any confirmation of what is happening over the space comlink? The lazer placements are ready should we need immediate reaction. Lance is a little too cautious for my liking. 

The Twi-lek's head tails pulsed slightly with anticipation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon is about done with the check off sheet when he responds back to the others, “I don’t have a clue as who the enemy is as this Black Sun is new to me.  The Prince mentioned imperial issues in his first commutation so your guess as good as me.”

He slips on a headset that looks like it had scene better days before is was salvaged out of a starfighter, “I’ll handle the comms, besides it might sound better coming from the pilot.”  He pauses for a second and then as an afterthought, “Sorry for the noise guys, oh and someone visually check for the princess when she comes out of her room”

With that he hits the Klaxon and a loud appalling noise fills the starship.

“Korin Tower this is _Rising Phoenix_ requesting the opening of the cover and immediate departure as we are venting hyperdrive coolant as we sprung a leak during maintenance.”










*OOC:*


I figure hyperdrive coolant would be toxic and that the planet would want it off the surface of the planet ASAP but that it wouldn’t require ad in getting the ship out of the atmosphere and into space.  Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 5, 2004)

((OOC: Creative...I'm not sure its completely right, but its creative enough.))

A calm, smooth voice responded speaking quickly, "_Rising Phoenix_, this is Korin Tower. If you're leaking coolant we'll need to keep you sealed in there. The Bay is sealed to make sure nothing spreads," a pause, then "We can send a maintenance crew in immediatly to assist repairs, but we can't let you out of the Bay without risking contamination."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon curses their luck as he figures out what to say next, “Tower no theirs no need of maintenance crew as we are well capable of handing the situation.”   This is fallowed up before the tower can reply in near pleading voice, “The venting is internal with no possibility of escape into the atmosphere we would rather handle this is while in space.”

Closing the comm he yells back to the others, “Anyone have any ideas?”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon curses their luck as he figures out what to say next, “Tower no theirs no need of maintenance crew as we are well capable of handing the situation.”   This is fallowed up before the tower can reply in near pleading voice, “The venting is internal with no possibility of escape into the atmosphere we would rather handle this is while in space.”
> 
> Closing the comm he yells back to the others, “Anyone have any ideas?”




"We're not that badly crunched for time.  Tell them we're fixing it, but get the others at the guns in case we need them.  I'll cover the hatch for now; if they get suspicious, I can suit up and pretend to make some exterior repairs.  Just convince them we've got it under control."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Your Highness, this is not a drill!  Your father has been taken by unknown assailants!"




Klurtz nearly got plowed over as the door open and an irate-looking princess come storming out toward the bridge.  While they were speaking to the tower, she marched along the corridor to their location.

"If this is some kind of a joke because you people are just too bored to be doing your jobs," the young woman began even as her eyes took in the sight of them scurrying about with a bit of puzzlement.

"You!" Her fingers snapped at Lance.  "What was your name again?  Whatever, its not important.  Were you the one yelling over the intercom to me about my father?  Has he called?  Do we get to go now?  Because I have got to start shopping right away for that dress!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "You!" Her fingers snapped at Lance.  "What was your name again?  Whatever, its not important.  Were you the one yelling over the intercom to me about my father?  Has he called?  Do we get to go now?  Because I have got to start shopping right away for that dress!"




"Highness, a man by the name of Pathran commed us, with the proper codes, claiming that your father had been taken.  He was unable to identify the assailants.  We are leaving the planet as soon as Talon can convince the authorities to let us do so, or as soon as it becomes necessary to shoot our way out.  I would appreciate it if, in the future, you pay more attention when your life may be threatened."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Highness, a man by the name of Pathran commed us, with the proper codes, claiming that your father had been taken.  He was unable to identify the assailants.  We are leaving the planet as soon as Talon can convince the authorities to let us do so, or as soon as it becomes necessary to shoot our way out.  I would appreciate it if, in the future, you pay more attention when your life may be threatened."




Princess Kai eyed Lance for a moment with her rather intense dark eyes that had a knack for making people feel like bugs pinned in a private collection.  "Let me get this straight."  She extended her left hand, glancing at it as if it were a fascinating object.

"Someone calls claiming my father is being kidnapped or worse." She brought her thumb inward to touch her palm.  "So all of you, and I suppose, that would mean the few of you here running around like a bunch of womp rats with their heads cut off, have decided to get out of here without consulting me." Then the second finger came down.  

"From the looks of it, you decide that the best way to get out of here to is make a huge scene with klaxons screaming."  Pinky finger came down.  "Now you've managed from what I make of the babble as I come on the bridge, to get us locked in even tighter."  Ring finger came down.  "And this is what I think of your condescending remark."

Kai gave Lance a sweet smile and waggled her remaining middle finger before glancing over at Talon.  "Why didn't you just ask them to open the doors and ask for flight clearance?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 6, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Princess Kai eyed Lance for a moment with her rather intense dark eyes that had a knack for making people feel like bugs pinned in a private collection.  "Let me get this straight."  She extended her left hand, glancing at it as if it were a fascinating object.
> 
> "Someone calls claiming my father is being kidnapped or worse." She brought her thumb inward to touch her palm.  "So all of you, and I suppose, that would mean the few of you here running around like a bunch of womp rats with their heads cut off, have decided to get out of here without consulting me." Then the second finger came down.
> 
> "From the looks of it, you decide that the best way to get out of here to is make a huge scene with klaxons screaming."  Pinky finger came down.  "Now you've managed from what I make of the babble as I come on the bridge, to get us locked in even tighter."  Ring finger came down.  "And this is what I think of your condescending remark."




"Your Highness, we tried to consult you before making any decisions.  You were unavailable.  If you would prefer, in the absence of orders, we do absolutely nothing, you have but to say so, and I will obey to the best of my ability.  Otherwise, your safety is a higher priority than your happiness."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 6, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Princess Kai eyed Lance for a moment with her rather intense dark eyes that had a knack for making people feel like bugs pinned in a private collection.  "Let me get this straight."  She extended her left hand, glancing at it as if it were a fascinating object.




Daos, who has since the start been leaning relaxed against a nearby bulkhead, supresses a grin, sensing what is coming shortly.  He waits silently, the grin slowly emerging, as Kai quietly looses her ire.  



> "Why didn't you just ask them to open the doors and ask for flight clearance?"




Masking the grin behind an expressionless face again, Daos murmurs, "A fair question."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 6, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon doesn’t looks at the princess as he counties the preflight check list as he address her, “Well we do not know if your location has be compromised to the enemy, and flight plans take time, your father enemies could easy be in system as out of system.  We might be in tighter but at the same time no one is going to get to the ship with out the legal authority realizing it.  Oh and Princess, ships this size don’t have a bridge they have a cockpit.”   

He stops working on the checklist for a second and pulls the headset from his ears, “Do you think you can solve this issue with your contacts?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2004)

deadestai said:
			
		

> Has there been any confirmation of what is happening over the space comlink? The lazer placements are ready should we need immediate reaction. Lance is a little too cautious for my liking.




Kluurz shrugs, but not before getting plowed into by the human woman rushing to the cockpit.

"Got as much of an idea as you do," Kluurz replies, regaining his balance, "Need a hand with anything? I was just gonna go sit back down in the cockpit."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Oh and Princess, ships this size don’t have a bridge they have a cockpit.”




Kai waved an hand unconcernedly.  "Bridge, cockpit, whatever your compensating for, I don't care.  I can call it the lounge if I want to."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Do you think you can solve this issue with your contacts?”




"Why? Because the next step is to blast through the hanger bay doors in the very subtle move to get me out of here?"  The princess scoffed and then marched over to the comm, muttering something rude under her breath.  "Turn off all the damn noise!"

She gave everyone a look that indicated that silence was in order and when that occured, and she then flipped the switch.  Suddenly her voice became very smooth, very sweet. "Hello?  Hello?  Tower people?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Oh and Princess, ships this size don’t have a bridge they have a cockpit.”




Kai waved an hand unconcernedly.  "Bridge, cockpit, whatever your compensating for, I don't care.  I can call it the lounge if I want to."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Do you think you can solve this issue with your contacts?”




"Why? Because the next step is to blast through the hanger bay doors in the very subtle move to get me out of here?"  The princess scoffed and then marched over to the comm, muttering something rude under her breath.  "Turn off all the damn noise!"

She gave everyone a look that indicated that silence was in order and when that occured, and she then flipped the switch.  Suddenly her voice became very smooth, very sweet. "Hello?  Hello?  Tower people?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2004)

A short moment passed until the Princess heard the voice, "This is Korin Tower. You calling for assistance on those repairs, _Phoenix_?"


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2004)

Rytt was thankfull that he was not the only one who was in such a position. No, thankyou. You are probably more help up there. He didn't care that he may sound harsh, though he was sure Kluurz didn't care either way.



> "Why? Because the next step is to blast through the hanger bay doors in the very subtle move to get me out of here?"




Shaking his head at her awful sarcastic tone, Rytt leaned back from his gunner's position and yelled back to the others If we're guning our way out've here - can someone please comfirm?! I need to know what I should be doing back here!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> If we're guning our way out've here - can someone please comfirm?! I need to know what I should be doing back here!




Kai irritably turned the comm off for a moment to yell succintly.  "Try shutting the hell up!"  And then she turned it back again along with her very sweet voice.  "Oh thank you!  I'm sorry.  I just got this new crew from Daddy and they're...well you know how space jockeys can get.  All talk and nothing else going on."

She giggled charmingly.  "Anyway.  They're just overreacting to a busted coupler and all that steam.  Oh I know, such incompetant babies and all.  The ship is fine.  I had a mechanic replace it."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

Daos continues to grin quietly, leaning calmly against his bulkhead.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 7, 2004)

"Ah..." the voice on the other end of the comm seemed to be confused, and Kai heard a click as if it was shut off for the person to ask what to do next. 

There was another click, and then a new voice. Harsher and older sounding, "Listen, _Phoenix_, we don't take kindly to jokes here. Now, your crew may be young but they should be mature enough not to comm us about coolant leaks. We nearly had to evacuate this district."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Lance struggles to keep his face calm, thinking *At least it was Talon's idea.  She's going to be insufferable after this.  Well, more so.*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "Listen, _Phoenix_, we don't take kindly to jokes here. Now, your crew may be young but they should be mature enough not to comm us about coolant leaks. We nearly had to evacuate this district."




"I completely agree!  Oh, I'll definitely give them a talking to for this, don't you worry.  Just can't find good help these days, you know?"  Kai laughed a bit and then spoke again in that honeyed voice.  "Anyway, I'd like to get going if you can clear us for takeoff.  I think the crew is getting more antsy the longer they stay here.  You know, if they're not in space doing something useful, they imagine drama drama drama where there isn't any."

"I mean really, a faulty coupler and they're ready to declare a state of emergency.  You understand my urgency to get them doing something useful."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon, having turned the alarm off, sets back and watches the princess wondering if he will ever see the sweet side instead of the mean and vindictive persona he is so use to seeing.  Finally he decides that no he never will and that he would rather throttle her anyway.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "I completely agree!  Oh, I'll definitely give them a talking to for this, don't you worry."




"I've always been a fan of a good flogging as negative reinforcement," opines Daos cheerfully from his spot on the wall.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "I've always been a fan of a good flogging as negative reinforcement," opines Daos cheerfully from his spot on the wall.




Lance moves slowly towards Daos, the blaster which hasn't left his hand since the call came dangling (seemingly) loosely in his hand.  "Now may not be the best time to give Her Highness ideas," he says softly.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 7, 2004)

"Nothing to worry about, really,"  says Daos, couched in tones quiet enough that Kai, still chatting seemingly cheerfully, will be unable to hear.  "Girl doesn't have much arm strength.  Might be nice."  Daos gives a wink and a leer.  Despite his friendly words, he's shifted slightly- one hand in his right pocket, the other resting flat against the wall, ready to push off.

In a sudden burst of movement, his vibro dagger whips out, humming dangerously-

- and flicking through the air straight ahead of him (and a safe few feet ahead and to the left of Lance)  in an imitation of the pattern he was going through earlier.  He slips it back in his coat and grins at Lance.  "You can probably put that away, you know.  No one's likely to burst onto the ship without us knowing."  And with that, he walks out whistling.  "'Scuse me, need to use the 'fresher."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Nothing to worry about, really,"  says Daos, couched in tones quiet enough that Kai, still chatting seemingly cheerfully, will be unable to hear.  "Girl doesn't have much arm strength.  Might be nice."  Daos gives a wink and a leer.  Despite his friendly words, he's shifted slightly- one hand in his right pocket, the other resting flat against the wall, ready to push off.
> 
> In a sudden burst of movement, his vibro dagger whips out, humming dangerously-
> 
> - and flicking through the air straight ahead of him (and a safe few feet ahead and to the left of Lance)  in an imitation of the pattern he was going through earlier.  He slips it back in his coat and grins at Lance.  "You can probably put that away, you know.  No one's likely to burst onto the ship without us knowing."  And with that, he walks out whistling.  "'Scuse me, need to use the 'fresher."




As Daos walks away, Lance quietly lets the safety slide back on, having slipped it onto multifire at the sound of the vibrodagger's activation.  Holstering the blaster, he turns back to listen to the Princess's conversation.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

deadestai said:
			
		

> No, thankyou. You are probably more help up there.




Kluurz nods, a little put off, and makes his way to the cockpit.

He nods to Daos as he passes him, then parks himself where he was initially, and puts his feet up on a table. He listens to the Princess sweet talk the control tower, and sighs, rolling his blood red eyes.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 7, 2004)

"So... I suppose that means we just sit here again, waiting for you father to tell us where to go... Oh, wait... there's a chance that might never happen," Korin says with just the smallest hint of sarcasm.  "Even if it was a hoax, someone went to a lot of trouble to start a commotion.  I think we should at least find out the truth of the matter, and there's probably no other way to do that than for the Princess to attempt to contact her father."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2004)

Still sat in a gunner's station Rytt was glad he couldn't hear what the Princess was saying. _That idiot girl will probably get us all arrested._ He thought and fished for a piece of Nerf jerky from his pocket to chew on.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 7, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> "I completely agree!  Oh, I'll definitely give them a talking to for this, don't you worry.  Just can't find good help these days, you know?"  Kai laughed a bit and then spoke again in that honeyed voice.  "Anyway, I'd like to get going if you can clear us for takeoff.  I think the crew is getting more antsy the longer they stay here.  You know, if they're not in space doing something useful, they imagine drama drama drama where there isn't any."




After a short pause, the second voice seemed to sound more calm and polite, "We can let you go in about ten minutes. Orbit's clogged up at the moment, but we'll open up the bay for you when its ready. You tell your crew not to try anything else like that again...especially if you're heading Coreward."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon can’t help but wonder, _Ten minutes is a long time when it comes to setting up an ambush…_   He glances at Lance wondering if he is thinking the same thing.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon can’t help but wonder, _Ten minutes is a long time when it comes to setting up an ambush…_   He glances at Lance wondering if he is thinking the same thing.




Lance looks back at Talon, but his thoughts seem to be less "This could be an ambush" and more "Honestly, would asking for permission to leave have been so hard?"  Nevertheless, Lance continues to keep an eye on both the sensor screens and the windows, and his hand is never far from his blaster.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon turns back to his checklist even though it’s completely done…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2004)

"Nice save there, Princess," Kluurz says once the com is off, clapping a couple of times.

He sits up, returning his feet to the floor.

"So, any suggestions as to where we're headed?" he asks her.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> After a short pause, the second voice seemed to sound more calm and polite, "We can let you go in about ten minutes. Orbit's clogged up at the moment, but we'll open up the bay for you when its ready. You tell your crew not to try anything else like that again...especially if you're heading Coreward."




If it was possible, Kai's voice became even more honeyed and pleasurable.  "Thank you ever so much!  You are so understanding.    Ten minutes would be wonderful!  If you could get us out any earlier, I would be oh _so_ grateful."  

After waiting for a response, she clicked off the comm and glanced at the crew.

"Now, in the ten minutes that we have before we get out of here...what happened to Daddy,Talon?  Don't leave anything out."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 9, 2004)

Lance reaches over to the comm controls, checking to see if Talon had remembered to record the conversation, and if he did, plays it back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 9, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon does just that when responding to the Kia’s question by hitting all of the key points and not coloring anything in a positive or negative like while he tales her everything they know.









*OOC:*


Key points: Nelin Pathran, blaster fire, Do they know our location, possible Black Sun, definitely not imperials, and they have the prince.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2004)

OOC: Holy Multiple Posts, Batman!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2004)

OOC: Holy Multiple Posts, Batman!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2004)

OOC: Holy Multiple Posts, Batman!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2004)

OOC: Holy Multiple Posts, Batman!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2004)

Kai looked thoughtful for a moment.  Though with her that consisted of actually paying attention to something someone said.  "Nelin Pathran?  He's one Daddy's guards.  And of course not Imperial! Mother's taken care of all that."

Snapping her fingers at Lance, she ordered distractedly.  "_You_, get my mother on the comm," before turning her attention back to Talon.  "Daddy's got a meeting or something with the Black Sun people, but I don't think there were any problems."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 12, 2004)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Kai looked thoughtful for a moment.  Though with her that consisted of actually paying attention to something someone said.  "Nelin Pathran?  He's one Daddy's guards.  And of course not Imperial! Mother's taken care of all that."
> 
> Snapping her fingers at Lance, she ordered distractedly.  "_You_, get my mother on the comm," before turning her attention back to Talon.  "Daddy's got a meeting or something with the Black Sun people, but I don't think there were any problems."




Lance begins flipping through the codebook, until he locates the frequency and appropriate scrambling techniques to contact the Admiral.  Once he has done so, he sends the message "This is _Rising Phoenix._ We may have a situation.  Please respond. Over."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 12, 2004)

Daos returns and waits quietly, confident that his eagerness for something to actually be wrong won't be welcome.  He's confident, though, that trouble will find them eventually, and he can wait.  He's patient.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Lance begins flipping through the codebook, until he locates the frequency and appropriate scrambling techniques to contact the Admiral.  Once he has done so, he sends the message "This is _Rising Phoenix._ We may have a situation.  Please respond. Over."




It took a moment as the signal travelled the long distance to the Core, but Lance soon heard a voice that was fairly recognizable. It was the assistant to Kai's mother, a younger man who was involved in both the Empire and the Prince's organization, "We're aware of the situation, _Phoenix_. Is the princess alright?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> It took a moment as the signal travelled the long distance to the Core, but Lance soon heard a voice that was fairly recognizable. It was the assistant to Kai's mother, a younger man who was involved in both the Empire and the Prince's organization, "We're aware of the situation, _Phoenix_. Is the princess alright?"




"She is.  What exactly is going on, and are there any safehouses nearby that we can be sure aren't compromised?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "She is.  What exactly is going on, and are there any safehouses nearby that we can be sure aren't compromised?"



 "We're not completely sure what's going on at the moment but we're working on it," there was a pause and a sound like a door sliding shut, "Get yourselves away from Hutt space...we don't know if they're involved in this, but I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to get into it. There's not any place close to you that I'm aware of, so you're on your own for that...which might make things better. We'll keep you informed when we can gather what's happening."
Then, with a sudden click, the comm line went silent.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 13, 2004)

> Then, with a sudden click, the comm line went silent.




Daos wiggles his fingers. "Oooominous.  So where to?  You had some dresses you wanted, your majesty?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "We're not completely sure what's going on at the moment but we're working on it," there was a pause and a sound like a door sliding shut, "Get yourselves away from Hutt space...we don't know if they're involved in this, but I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to get into it. There's not any place close to you that I'm aware of, so you're on your own for that...which might make things better. We'll keep you informed when we can gather what's happening."
> Then, with a sudden click, the comm line went silent.




Lance turned to the rest of the room, saying simply "We need to clear out of Hutt space.  Ideally, we want a backwater where no one will recognize Her Highness, and even if they did, wouldn't know what a comm was to tell anyone about it.  Any ideas?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 13, 2004)

Daos lets out a short, humorless laugh.  "Sounds like home.  Nowhere will you find a tiny, frigid dustball less worthy of habitation that got habitated anyway.  They may know how to use a comm, but they're too apathetic to bother."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon looks up from his finished checklist and scans the world outside of his window one more time.  He turns his head back to the others when they mention shopping for dresses, “Honestly?  I think we should avoid any place that is that civilized.  The less people there are the less chance of someone recognizing us.  Maybe we should look for a nice asteroid belt?  We have enough food for nearly a standard year, right?”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 13, 2004)

"A year floating in an asteroid belt sounds _awfully_ dull," says Daos in an offhanded manner, staring out the viewport, but it's obvious who the comment is intended to appeal to....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

If Daos is trying to be sarcastic its lost on Talon, “I can’t imagine us being their for a year I was just stating how much supplies we have.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2004)

Lance begins looking through the star charts for the nearest habitable planet with a pre-atomic tech level, and no starfaring nations patrolling it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2004)

Kluurz puts his feet up again, having been ignored by the princess, and simply waits till the others reach a decision.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 13, 2004)

*Click* Crosshairs on
*Click* crosshairs off
*Click* crosshairs on
*Click* crosshairs off. 

Getting impatient, Rytt repeatedly targetted the landing bay doors and flicked the switch to turn the targetting system off again. 

He switched on the intercom and hissed What is going on? Are we leaving? Are we staying? Has her magesty chosen which shade of pink would suit our current situation? I'm sure we won't be doing anything until that particular emergency is taken care of. He turned off the 'com with a smirk. 

Twi-lek females were easier to understand. They only needed discipline and were not allowed to choose their own garments. Humans...... Bah.

His nerf jerky now gone he decided to head to the galley to see what they called "food" on this barge.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 14, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> He switched on the intercom and hissed What is going on? Are we leaving? Are we staying? Has her magesty chosen which shade of pink would suit our current situation? I'm sure we won't be doing anything until that particular emergency is taken care of.




Daos raises his eyebrows.  Okay, the Twi'lek was brave, he'd give him that.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 14, 2004)

Kluurz can't contain a smirk which spreads across his large reptilian face, and twiddles his thumbs as he tries to quickly come up with something to take the Princess' attention away from any wrath she might bring down on Rytt. Thats only if she doesn't ignore him though.

"Princess, it appears you've painted all your nails different colours. I'm used to you maintaining a consistant colour, are you trying something new?" he asks, trying to sound curious.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2004)

The princess sighed.  "Well then, that settles it.  We're back on schedule.  No astroid belt, no lingering in the middle of nowhere.  I'll have to change location and dressmaker for the usual safeguards, but I am not missing that party!"

Then as Rytt so rudely interrupted her with his speech, she frowned slightly.  Waving a hand at Lance and Talon, she continued as if the Twi'lek had not interrupted her, but her next words weren't so nice.  "Can one of you go back there and either shoot him or lock him up?"

Then she glanced at Klurtz.  "I'm just picking another color..." her mind searched for his name but failed to come up with it so she just ended it with a distracted smile.  "So now that is all settled, are we ready to go?  Obviously we'll file a fake flight plan with the tower."

OOC: She would pick a planet that had a reasonable city population and a popular dressmaker, but is not on the usual list that she visits


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2004)

OOC:...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 14, 2004)

((It would help out if you guys have the Revised Core Book...its got a fairly good galactic map on it...page 208-209. Basically, there aren't any major planets except for Gamorr and Barab I, which are both very primitive, on your end of Hutt Space. Its a pretty empty side of space...the closest area of space that's got anything up to the Princess' scale(or even slightly close) is pretty much on the other side of the Rim.))

Seemingly out of no where, there was a loud metallic noise. It didn't take long, however, for the crew to realize it was just the bay doors opening up. As it slowly opened them up to the almost green sky above, a text message came through.
"...You're clear, _Phoenix_...."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((It would help out if you guys have the Revised Core Book...its got a fairly good galactic map on it...page 208-209. Basically, there aren't any major planets except for Gamorr and Barab I, which are both very primitive, on your end of Hutt Space. Its a pretty empty side of space...the closest area of space that's got anything up to the Princess' scale(or even slightly close) is pretty much on the other side of the Rim.))




"Gamorr and Barab are the nearest inhabited planets, but I'd prefer to avoid them if possible.  The natives are low-tech, but violent.  Our best bet may be to circle around towards Bothawui; the Bothans are unlikely to try anything directly threatening, and they may be able to tell us more about what's going on, if we can afford it."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

Daos shakes his head.  "And sell us out to anyone _else_ who can afford it.  You can't trust Bothans.  Sneaky little bastards."  He grins.  "I like the sound of Barab and Gamorr, though.  Dumb and violent natives with less firepower than me."  Visions of cargo cultism dance behind Daos' shining eyes.  He shakes his head as if to clear it.  "No dresses there, though," he says differentially to Kai.  "As the princess wishes."  _After all, she's as sure to get us into a firefight as a drunken _barful_ of Gamorreans._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Daos shakes his head.  "And sell us out to anyone _else_ who can afford it.  You can't trust Bothans.  Sneaky little bastards."




"True, but on Gamorr, all we'd be able to do is hide out and wait.  Perhaps Bimmisaari?  The Bimms are peaceful, technologically adept, and entirely fair.  If Black Sun's behind it, they won't have any existing infrastructure there, so we'd have a good shot of going unnoticed.  It is a bit of a trip, though; we'd have to circle briefly through Bothan space. Unless you fancy a Maw run, Talon?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon wastes no time when the shield opens as he fires the _phoenix_ from its docking station.  He calls over his shoulder, "You might want to strap yourselves in back their.  They had plently of time to setup an ambush."

He reaches over in drops in a few cordinates into the hyperspace terminal simply stating, "Just in case." as he does it.  The terminal starts to process the newly inserted cordinates.

As he pilots the ship threw the lower atmosphere he replies to Lance, "As much as I would like to do a Maw run I'm not going to risk are cargo, Bimmisaari works for me."









*OOC:*


Cordinates lead to NOTHING...  other than the spot where he rotated through in a broken TIE fighter.

Sorry for the spell errors, I'll fix them later when I have a machine with spell check.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon wastes no time when the shield opens as he fires the _phoenix_ from its docking station.  He calls over his shoulder, "You might want to strap yourselves in back their.  They had plently of time to setup an ambush."
> 
> He reaches over in drops in a few cordinates into the hyperspace terminal simply stating, "Just in case." as he does it.  The terminal starts to process the newly inserted cordinates.
> 
> ...




Lance swiftly moves to his launch station, the laser turret.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking up from the premade stew that he had heated up, Rytt curses and tries to carry the bowl to his own cosole position as the ship rises, doing his best not to spill it all as he careens from bulkhead to bulkhead on the way.

Strapping in with some difficulty, he tries his best to eat the stew as fsat as possible, both without burning himself and/or spilling it alll over the place or on himself.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 15, 2004)

Korin locks his restraints into place.  "Ready here, Talon.  Let's make trails."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 15, 2004)

Daos ambles over to the cockpit and has a seat.  He lazily straps himself into the seat and pulls his virboblade out of his pocket and puts it in his lap.  He stares off into space with the blade _humming_ on and off, on and off...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2004)

Kluurz makes sure the princess is secure before he finds himself a spot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 16, 2004)

((Talon and Daos: 



Spoiler



You both notice a quick streak across the sensor board just below you that disappears within a second. Other than the Phoenix, you guys are the only thing up at the moment.


))


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 16, 2004)

Daos frowns.  "You see something just now?  There on the screen?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon not one to waste words jerks the controls and the ship with them to the side.  Unsure what he saw he would rather not take the chance that it was a projectile of some sort, “That would be an affirmative.”

Yelling over his shoulder to the others, “If your not strapped in yet consider this last call!”  

He also calls out the heading and bearing of the signal to the others while he looks anxiously at the sensor panel hoping that their sudden change in direction will cause the “blip” to come back into focus.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 16, 2004)

Expecting the others to obey her orders, the Princess was headed back to her cabin when the tower called in to confirm their departure.  Ignoring it and figuring they would let her know when their destination had been achieved.  Besides she had more important things to worry about...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 16, 2004)

The sensor panel stayed just as empty as it had been when they left the docking bay. The ship left the atmosphere without anything else showing up, and once in orbit there were only a few ships on thier sensors: Two planetary defense platorms, old and beaten by the looks of the one fairly close to them, and a frieghter that was making its way in to land.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 17, 2004)

"They must've just slapped on a homing beacon and ran," deadpans Daos, then goes back to cleaning his fingernails with his (deactivated) knife.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2004)

Kluurz nods.

"If there's a homing beacon on us we should get rid of it," he says.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon nods his head “yes” to both suggestions, “I agree but I’m not sure we shouldn’t jump first, we can get all the prep work for going outside done first, drop out of hyperspace and perform a little operations, and hopefully be back in hyperspace before they arrive.”

He turns the ship a bit giving themselves a wide berth of all the ships in orbit while he calls out to Lance, “How about that place where the princess shop till she dropped and we found that exotic club.”  He says the last part with a huge stupid grin on his face.

“I mean we might as well give them the impression we don’t suspect anything and I really can't think of a better place than that.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon nods his head “yes” to both suggestions, “I agree but I’m not sure we shouldn’t jump first, we can get all the prep work for going outside done first, drop out of hyperspace and perform a little operations, and hopefully be back in hyperspace before they arrive.”
> 
> He turns the ship a bit giving themselves a wide berth of all the ships in orbit while he calls out to Lance, “How about that place where the princess shop till she dropped and we found that exotic club.”  He says the last part with a huge stupid grin on his face.
> 
> “I mean we might as well give them the impression we don’t suspect anything and I really can't think of a better place than that.”




"I'm not sure I follow.  Someone put a homing beacon on us?  If so, we want to remove it first, or head the wrong way a bit before we remove it."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

The wrong direction, we could pull it off now but we know they are in this system and if they suspect we could get away they could attack us in the middle of that operation.  I don’t know about you, but I have no desire to dangle from a cord, vulnerable in the vacuum of space, when we could be assaulted at anytime.”


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 18, 2004)

Wiping the remenants of the spilled food from the front of his shirt, Rytt leant back and offered his suggestion.

Perhaps an exterior sensor scan will provide us with the location of this beacon?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The wrong direction, we could pull it off now but we know they are in this system and if they suspect we could get away they could attack us in the middle of that operation.  I don’t know about you, but I have no desire to dangle from a cord, vulnerable in the vacuum of space, when we could be assaulted at anytime.”




"Neither do I, but then, I wouldn't be the one dangling, Master Mechanic Darkstrider.  I suppose, though, we could head to Bimmisaari regardless, then stick the beacon onto someone else's ship once we arrive in port."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon replies to Rytt, “If it does its not worth the credit it cost or it’s an obvious decoy but I guess do it anyways.”  He leaves it up to Rytt to do though.

Yelling back to Lance, “I was think more like half way there and just stopping out in the middle of know where…  If they are as well supplied as they could be their ships would be able to make it to Bimmisaari long before us and they could meet us when we landed.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon replies to Rytt, “If it does its not worth the credit it cost or it’s an obvious decoy but do it anyway I guess.”  He leaves it up to Rytt to do though.
> 
> Yelling back to Lance, “I was think more like half way there and just stopping out in the middle of know where…  If they are as well supplied as they could be their ships would be able to make it to Bimmisaari long before us and they could meet us when we landed.”




"If we stop in the middle of nowhere, we'll have nothing to protect us but these little popguns.  On Bimmisaari, we'll at least have local law enforcement to keep them subtle."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

“And do we know anyone in the Bimmisaari law enforcement?”  He thinks back to their time there and adds, “Well that likes us that is.  We might have nothing but “popguns” but I still think stopping in the middle of nowhere will cause some surprise and enough time for a little surgery.”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 18, 2004)

Daos watches with silent amusement as his pessemistic and emotionlessly delivered prediction- meant as a joke- is taken as unmodulated fact.  _My, these people are paranoid_ he thinks appreciatively.  But he's too entertained to tell them otherwise.

ooc: In _and_ out of character.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 18, 2004)

Kluurz shrugs.

"Though both ideas have drawbacks I'd be more inclined to go with Lance's idea," he says, "I'd hate to rely on having to surprise them with a sudden stop halfway through the trip, but its makes no real difference. The sooner we come to a decision the better."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 18, 2004)

Rytt thought on Talon's words, he wasn't all that in tune with technology outside of simple hand-held tracking devices and his trusty blasters, so the man was probably right. But it was worth a try just to make sure all bases were being covered, plus that way no-one could blame "him" for not doing his job.

(OOC: not sure what kind of check this would come under.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 18, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> (OOC: not sure what kind of check this would come under.)




((OOC: Its a scan, so a Computer Use check, which can be used untrained.
Rytt:



Spoiler



There is something small on the bottom of the ship near the engine.


))


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 18, 2004)

A satisfying (Though a little unnerving) feeling passed across Rytt's being. There _was_ a stinking bug on the hull. He flipped on the com' Guys, my scan has picked up some sort of device attatched to our hull. On our underside. A homer or otherwise, I can't tell. One of you space jocky's will have to go surf in Zero Grav and find out which it is.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> A satisfying (Though a little unnerving) feeling passed across Rytt's being. There _was_ a stinking bug on the hull. He flipped on the com' Guys, my scan has picked up some sort of device attatched to our hull. On our underside. A homer or otherwise, I can't tell. One of you space jocky's will have to go surf in Zero Grav and find out which it is.




"Talon?  Here, halfway, or on Bimmisaari?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon thumbs the internal comms, “Yeah I’m nor surprised.  Thanks Rytt.”   Letting go of the comms and speaking in general, “If I'm doing it I'm game for halfway.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon thumbs the internal comms, “Yeah I’m nor surprised.  Thanks Rytt.”   Letting go of the comms and speaking in general, “If I'm doing it I'm game for halfway.”




"I'd prefer to do it on land.  Less vulnerable than hanging out in the middle of empty space."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

“Well I can understand that…  Everyone is on the line with this one so what’s everyone thoughts on this?”


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 18, 2004)

If the device is a homer, then they already know where we are - landing will only draw them to us, and being grounded we will be even more of a sitting duck. Get rid now, then land or whatever. We need to be invisable asap. The last thing we need is to be jumped whilst one of our team is stuck outside.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 19, 2004)

Daos raises his eyebrows in surprise.  "Huh.  And I was joking."  He shrugs.  "My vote is to jump somewhere with too many law enforcers for them to attack us, dump the beacon, then go wherever we're going.  Best security, most stealth."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 19, 2004)

From what I hear, Black Sun's got control of so much more than we can imagine.... I vote we get rid NOW and then choose to land. I don't relish anyone's "bought-off" law enforcement-types hassling us one bit. We may not get a choice otherwise.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 20, 2004)

It was another minute when they all heard a noise from the computers. A beeping noise. The sensors showed three ships exiting hyperspace a good distance ahead of them. Two of them were moving in fast, the third more slowly. They weren't close enough that thier make could be deciphered, but it was quite obvious to the crew that the formation and tactic was a very old style attack pattern.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 20, 2004)

Daos raises his eyebrows.  "Well, that rather made the decision for us."  He mans the forward gun controls, ready to open fire as soon as they enter maximum range, barring anyone telling him otherwise.  "Tell the princess things are about to get rough."

ooc: There are two turrets and one forward cannon, yes?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 21, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Daos raises his eyebrows.  "Well, that rather made the decision for us."  He mans the forward gun controls, ready to open fire as soon as they enter maximum range, barring anyone telling him otherwise.  "Tell the princess things are about to get rough."
> 
> ooc: There are two turrets and one forward cannon, yes?




Lance, already seated in the laser cannon's seat, swiftly runs through a powerup sequence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon checks the sensors trying to judge the other ships’ types and their strengths and weaknesses.









*OOC:*


Are the "fast" ones faster than us?  I'm not sure what distance they would need before our sensors not to be able to identify them.  After looking for the revised rulebook I didn’t see anything that doesn’t state that you couldn’t identity at a distance.  This rings true with the old _X-Wing_ and _T.I.E Fighter_ computer games if it matters at all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon checks the sensors trying to judge the other ships’ types and their strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




((OOC: Sensor scans can't really tell you how 'fast' something is going or thier weaknesses. Strengths/weaknesses would be your own knowledge more than anything. And yes, sensors have a range to detect. But think of it this way...there are many ways to mask signals and fool sensors.
As for your Computer Use check to scan...the two ships closing in are older model Z-95 Headhunters. The third ship is some kind of transport, but you don't know the model or make of it.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon yells out to the others, "We have two z-95s and a transport coming at us."









*OOC:*


How far, like in, squares are they?

Yes they can tell you speed.  They tell you how fast you are closing with an object simply remove your speed adjust for bearings and you have their relative speed and it works the same with radar and sonar too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes they can tell you speed.  They tell you how fast you are closing with an object simply remove your speed adjust for bearings and you have their relative speed and it works the same with radar and sonar too.



 ((OOC: Ack, yes you can do that. I added a word in there...the way you worded your first question through me off a bit. Thought you were asking how fast they COULD go. Not sure why...bah, I'm tired.))


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon yells out to the others, "We have two z-95s and a transport coming at us."




Lance swings the barrel of his gun to point at the lefthand Headhunter, calling to Daos "Target the fighter on the righthand side."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 21, 2004)

"Hoo-ah," replies Daos simply, aligning his sights.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 21, 2004)

Rytt hated not having the ability to be able to hide behind a rock or a tree. Space combat was too frustrating. 

He checked his console and made sure all engineering backup systems were working fine. _If this old hulk took a bad hit, he had to be ready to make the neccessary adjustments to keep it from breaking apart. At least, that was the theory._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

Kluurz takes note of where everyone else is, and decides to go occupy the second turret if it's empty. If someone's already got that handled he'll just strap himself into an empty spot.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 22, 2004)

((Just to make things easier, I'm going to try to organize where everyone is and we're going to switch into an Initiative order(within the ship and between the ships). But before that, can we organize this into, current at least, Crew Positions(page 225 of the Core book).
What I've got so far is: 
Pilot: Talon
Gunner: Lance and Daos
Engineer: Ryyt
Where is everyone else? Obvsiously, we can have more than one Engineer. There are also crew positions left for a Sensor Operator, a Shield Operator, and a Commander, though the Pilot can do that too.
Now...Ship Initiatve. Z-95s 21. Transport 5. Phoenix 20....
As for the group's Initiative...Lance 15. Talon 20. Kluurz 12. Daos 13. Korin 9. Rytt 5. And I don't think the Princess is involved in this...
Alright, this is a lot but here's the overall Initiative order:
Z-95s, Phoenix(Talon, Lance, Daos, Kluurz, Korin, Rytt), Transport.

And...ONE more thing from sensor readings. The Z-95s are a very good distance out, though they're closing fast. By thier current speed and such, it will be 1 minute until they're in firing range.))

The two older, and not terribly fast, fighters continued to move in from directly ahead. The three ships had come out of hyperspace in such a way to attempt to force the _Phoenix_ to find a new course, delaying them in time to get in firing range.
A very old tactic, and one that usually worked.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 22, 2004)

ooc:We have two turrets; That's one for Kluurz or Korin.  If the princess wants to come out and boss us around as commander, feel free.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The two older, and not terribly fast, fighters continued to move in from directly ahead. The three ships had come out of hyperspace in such a way to attempt to force the _Phoenix_ to find a new course, delaying them in time to get in firing range.
> A very old tactic, and one that usually worked.




"They're faster than us, and on this course, we'll never make hyperspace before they're on top of us.  Our best bet is to ram through their formation, and make the jump we've already calculated."  Switching to the Princess's line, Lance says calmly "Your Highness, we are likely to be entering combat shortly.  Please be ready to move to the escape pod if necessary."

OOC: The ion cannons have long range, where neither our lasers nor the Z-95s blasters can reach beyond short range.  Given that, Lance is moving to the second ion cannon, and making a readied action to open fire on the lefthand Z-95 as soon as they enter range.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 22, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon yells back as he verifies that the shields are on and powered up, “Well we might be able to out run them…  Of course that would mean we would have to risk them shooting torpedoes or concussion missiles at us, but do you really think they are here to kill her or abduct her?”

He turns the Phoenix just enough to bring them on a ramming course with the transport and watches as the distance closes quickly.  When there almost in range his hands start dancing upon the stick making the Phoenix jerks slightly under his control. 









*OOC:*


Dodge bonus to the second fighter or if we end up destroying one before I have to pick the one that’s left.  Also once we are past the two fighters I plan on make some quick turns around the transport.







*OOC:*


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 22, 2004)

_OOC -- I'll operate the shields; Kluurz would make a better gunner._

"Shields online," Korin calls up front.

_Ready Action: If the two fighters remain in a tight approach when they reach THEIR firing range, I'll angle the shields to meet them; IE -- if they're coming at us together head on, I'll set the shields to double front, or if they're both approaching from the right, I'll set them to double right._


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 22, 2004)

Rytt made sure the read-outs were funtioning properly. He wanted to make sure that he could react to any issues immediately. 

To Talon he shouts, Pilot, fly this bird true - she's as old as the hills and her hull won't take lightly to a battering from their guns. I'll do my best to keep any damage under control, but I'm not promisin' much, seeing what I have to work with.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2004)

The princess comes stumbling out of her room, slightly disoriented.  "What is going on here?  Can't you fly this thing straight?" she complained as she made her way back to the cockpit.  "I'm trying to sleep back here!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon replies but its barley audible outside of the cockpit as he concentrates on his piloting, “she’ll hold together…”  

Talon does his normal and completely ignores the approaching storm of rage that is the princess.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 23, 2004)

Daos turns to Kai and gives her a salute without any obvious irony.  "Ma'am.  We appear to be under attack.  I'd strap myself in if I was you."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 24, 2004)

Rytt catches a glimpse of the sleepy princess stumbling about and chuckles.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2004)

The transport ahead seems to be moving at a much more casual pace than the two small fighters, which are starting to pull outwards to attack the _Phoenix_ on both sides.

Within a moment, as the ships continue to close in, the comm starts beeping.

((Just a little note for Talon: The ship can only go a max of Attack speed. Even with that, however, you'll be right up to the transport in three rounds.
The Z-95s are in range of the Ion Cannon, so Lance's readied action to fire on the left Z-95 comes up. Lance's attack is a 22, and it hits.))

The blue ion beam impacts with the Z-95 as they start to fly closer to them, heading straight up the middle. The Z-95 shudders and a few shocks can be seen through its systems as it starts to simply drift at the same speed it was at before.

((For all gunners: The laser cannons are now in range of the Z-95s.))


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The transport ahead seems to be moving at a much more casual pace than the two small fighters, which are starting to pull outwards to attack the _Phoenix_ on both sides.
> 
> Within a moment, as the ships continue to close in, the comm starts beeping.
> 
> ...




As the range closes, allowing for more accuracy, Lance goes to rapid fire (Using the Rapid Shot feat), targeting the transport and hoping Daos can hold his side.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The blue ion beam impacts with the Z-95 as they start to fly closer to them, heading straight up the middle. The Z-95 shudders and a few shocks can be seen through its systems as it starts to simply drift at the same speed it was at before.




_OOC: Is there a check, like a sensor scan, or would I be able to tell somehow visually if that ship was disabled?_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 24, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> _OOC: Is there a check, like a sensor scan, or would I be able to tell somehow visually if that ship was disabled?_



 ((I'd say its pretty easy to tell its been disabled, for the moment at least.))


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((I'd say its pretty easy to tell its been disabled, for the moment at least.))




_OOC: OK.  I was considering altering my readied action, but I'll leave it as such; since they've split, it shouldn't occur, though.  _


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon changes the angle of their approaching trying to take advance of the hole in their attack formation while at the same time giving them a wide berth on the transport.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 25, 2004)

Daos settles his sites on the target and opens fire, favoring volume over accuracy.  Messy, but the odds are better...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Daos turns to Kai and gives her a salute without any obvious irony.  "Ma'am.  We appear to be under attack.  I'd strap myself in if I was you."




Kai drops herself into a nearby unoccupied chair and snaps the fasteners close.  "They're trying to kill us or disable us?" she asks, as she reaches over to fiddle with a nearby screen to bring up the image of the fighteres and study it..  "Do they have any distinguishing marks to let us know who they are?  Did they attack  without warning or provocation?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon replies to the princess, “They came in with fighters in attack formation, no word from them on the comms and they came in directly in our path.  We have at least one homing beacon on are hull and I don’t have a clue rather their trying to kill us or capture you but I’m not stopping to ask.”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 25, 2004)

Daos nods to the comm console.  "Actually, I think it beeped at you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon nearly turns around everything else forgotten but me manages to keep his focus on what's really important, “It didn’t “beep” at me I’m flying the ship!”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 26, 2004)

_


			
				The DM said:
			
		


			Within a moment, as the ships continue to close in, the comm starts beeping.
		
Click to expand...


_
Daos shrugs.  He has a point.  He says without turning his head or taking his hands of the firing controls  "Would you like to take it, Princess, or should I?"  Whatever her answer, he'll free a hand long enough to smack the com button.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 27, 2004)

((I'll throw in a good sized post with attacks after one little clarification. 
Daos: What are you aiming for? Sorry I seem to have missed it...))


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 27, 2004)

ooc: Com was beeping; Daos plans to answer it.  While shooting using multifire.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 30, 2004)

((First we have Lance's shots on the Transport ahead. His first shot is a 21, and it hits. His second shot is a 22, and it also hits.
Next, is Daos' shots against the remaining Z-95. His first shot is a 21, it hits. Second shot is a 22, also hits. Wow, these dice are rolling high.))

The two blue coloured ion blasts impacted the transport strongly, shaking the ship in front of them and sending it drifting like the Z-95 from before.
At the same moment, Daos' first shot tore through the shield of the second Headhunter, hitting a point on the lower section of the hull and sending pieces everywhere. This was quickly followed by a second, more precise shot, which completely destroyed the Headhunter in a quick flash and burst of flame.
The beeping comm also went silent.

((Talon, you're going to need to make some sort of maneuver to avoid slamming into the tranport ahead. What type is up to you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon banks the _Phoenix_ hard out of the way of the uncontrolled transport barreling in their direction.









*OOC:*


I don’t have my books in front of me so I’ll give way to DM discretion, plus you have the map too, but if Talon can make someone spill their guts he’ll give it a try.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon banks the _Phoenix_ hard out of the way of the uncontrolled transport barreling in their direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ((Spin thier guts. Right right. Sounds fun enough.
For this fun, Talon managed a Pilot check of....20.))

Reacting at what could only have been described as the absolute last moment possible...Talon managed to whip the _Phoenix_ in a quick slide around the transport. It was so close, they they could nearly hear the metal scraping despite the two ships not even touching.

((You just TIED the pilot check. Gods these dice like you people.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon smiles to no one but himself, “That was fun…  Though not nearly as close as I would have liked.” 









*OOC:*


True enough, but I can't imagine how short of a game this would have been if I failed.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon smiles to no one but himself, “That was fun…  Though not nearly as close as I would have liked.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Darkstrider, you're a madman.  A madman who can fly, I'll grant, but a madman."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 31, 2004)

"Hoo-ahh!"  Shouts Daos as he scratches one Z-95, and whoops again as Talon cuts it as close as possible.

"We got two disabled bogies.  We can finish the job or let security handle 'em.  I could go for a boarding action, myself.  Get the blood flowing and get some answers."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 31, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Hoo-ahh!"  Shouts Daos as he scratches one Z-95, and whoops again as Talon cuts it as close as possible.
> 
> "We got two disabled bogies.  We can finish the job or let security handle 'em.  I could go for a boarding action, myself.  Get the blood flowing and get some answers."




"Haul the fighter in with the tractor.  Only one person, and unlikely to be heavily armed."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 31, 2004)

"And how much fun is _that?_"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 31, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "And how much fun is _that?_"




"More fun than an E-Web blast to the face and a marine charge.  We have absolutely no way of knowing what's on that transport."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon face lights up at the thought of stealing the fighter but reality strikes him full in the face, “Uh guys we can’t go to hyperspace with a vehicle in tow.”









*OOC:*


Correct?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 31, 2004)

"Well, fine, if you insist.  But at least let me blast it to pieces."  He turns to Talon.  "We can dump the fighter- we just want to work over the pilot so we can figure out what's going on."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 31, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Well, fine, if you insist.  But at least let me blast it to pieces."  He turns to Talon.  "We can dump the fighter- we just want to work over the pilot so we can figure out what's going on."




"Why waste a perfectly good fighter?  Unless they've been stripped, the _Phoenix_ should have mounts for two."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 31, 2004)

"Right, forgot about that.  So we can keep the fighter.  The transport, though- I think we'd be safer if it was some rapidly disassociating particles floating through space, myself."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon replies back, “Lance your quite the mercenary their, do you really think it’s such a good idea to stop here in the dead of space where the bad guys know right where we are?  Their could be another way inbound as we speak.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Talon replies back, “Lance your quite the mercenary their, do you really think it’s such a good idea to stop here in the dead of space where the bad guys know right where we are?  Their could be another way inbound as we speak.”




"If they had the heavier forces, they'd have used them first.  Besides, they can't call for backup," Lance adds as he ensures this, by firing another three ion rounds into the transport and two into the fighter.  "So, we can try boarding the transport, melt it down with the lasers, or leave them be."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 31, 2004)

"I vote for boarding, or failing that, melting."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

“Maybe, maybe not but I will say it won’t take much if we are just sitting around waiting for them.  We know they where also on the planet their chances I have more forces in the area are almost assured.  I vote we go since the going is good.”


----------



## Mordane76 (Jan 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Maybe, maybe not but I will say it won’t take much if we are just sitting around waiting for them.  We know they where also on the planet their chances I have more forces in the area are almost assured.  I vote we go since the going is good.”





"Besides, there's no need to kill them -- they're disabled, so they can't follow us.  Leave them for space, or for their comrades to collect, unless we're definitely looking for information, but I unfortunately doubt a fighter pilot is going to have much to tell us in the way of things we want to know.  I say we get the hell out of here while we can still make a clear jump.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2004)

"As much as I crave giving someone's face a good pounding right now, I believe our first priority is the princess' safety, so I vote gettin' gone while the gettin's good," Klurrz says, echoing a couple of his comrades' sentiments.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 1, 2004)

Rytt shook his head, head tails swaying with the movement. He checked his read-outs. The ship is fine, thankfully. The Twi-lek shot an ugly look toward the pilot. But all systems read as okay regardless. Blast that garbage and let's get out of here. I don't fancy being here when their friends find out what we've done. This rust-bucket was lucky enough to stand up to these few, I don't want to imagine how we'd fare against a real threat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 6, 2004)

((OOC: Just throwing in a little bump....))


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

"Let's nab the sucker," says Daos decisively.  "If something else shows up, it won't take a minute to get out of here, and we'll be able to get some questions answered."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon looks slightly mad, “Yeah it will only take a second if we cut the line and leave who ever is outside behind.  Does anyone want to be left in the hands of the enemy?"









*OOC:*


Sorry I was just waiting for everyone to chime in…  I think the majority says run so that’s talon’s plan.  Only way to change that is for the princess to intervene.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

Daos' expression remains neutral, but he slowly raises his hand at the suggestion.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 6, 2004)

"If it has to come off now..." and Kluurz raises his hand as well.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 31, 2004)

Rytt looks to his companions in the hopes that a conclusion can be agreed upon soon.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon looks at the sensors in front of him one more time as he listens to his comrades’ bitch and debate in the background.  His mind made up he flips the switch for the hyperdrive with little more than a simple hand movement, “Oops…  I hate when that happens.”  Speaking louder so the others can hear him, “Their must be a lose wire in the hyperdrive or something.”


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 3, 2004)

Daos shrugs.  " it.  Whatever.  How long of a trip?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

*Talon Darkstrider: Human/Male (Scoundrel/Soldier)*

Talon replies with a simple shrug of the shoulders and smug look on his face, “Aye, what are they going to do…   Not to long but at least a few light years and then we convince someone to go out and take a look at the hull.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2004)

Kluurz chuckles.

"That's one way to do things," he says with a smile.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 3, 2004)

"Don't get too cocky, flyboy," says Daos, irritation beginning to creep into his voice.  "That was, in my opinion, not the brightest thing to do, and if you keep on doing stupid things and acting smug about it, things will go badly."


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 4, 2004)

Scowling at the harsh words Rytt pipes up once more, C'mon guys, we've enough trouble just waiting to get at us outside, that getting at eachother's throats isn't going to solve anything. Pilot, get us out of here - I'll go outside and get rid of that beacon just as soon as we leave this area. That is, if no-one has any objections?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 4, 2004)

"All yours," says Daos, slouching into a chair, pulling out his deactivated vibroblade, and cleaning his fingernails with it.


----------

